

The Most Desirable JavaScript Frameworks of 2015 - itschaffey
http://hackajob.co/blog/desirablejavascriptframeworks2015/

======
jonaldomo
Which of these is not like the other?

~~~
bmir-alum-007
Maybe the platform runtime one, but I could be wrong. ;)

~~~
k__
Also, is React a framework?

~~~
itschaffey
What would you say is the best way to describe React?

~~~
k__
Hard to say.

"A JavaScript library for building user interfaces" is what React calls
itself.

